# hypnosis rp



## Whitelion (May 24, 2017)

Yo mah buds  
I am looking for someone to do a hypnosis rp with  prefer to be the dom :3 anyone interested ?


----------



## Jack Belinski (May 24, 2017)

Hiya! Do you have kik, or discord?


----------



## poproxxy (May 29, 2017)

I'm interested! Do you have a preferred method of contact to hash details out?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Sure, I'm interested


----------

